# gum on the jeans



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I found out suddenly that I sat on a seat where there is a gum and it stuck on my jeans. How can I express this situation?

Minun farkuilla on purukummi! On se ärsyttävää. Täytyy raaputtaa/kaapia/raapia ne! (?)


----------



## akana

I think you would use the -ssa ending in this case, though Finns should confirm.

Minun farkuissa on purukumia.

Personally, I would say something like:
Minun farkkuihin on tarttunut purukumia.


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> Minun farkuissa on purukumia. Correct! But usually we say "Farkuissa*ni* on purukumia."
> 
> Personally, I would say something like:
> Minun farkkuihin on tarttunut purukumia. Correct! But usually we say "Farkkuihi*ni* on tarttunut purukumia.





> Täytyy raaputtaa/kaapia/raapia se pois!


The best way is to put the jeans in the deep-freezer. When the gum is frozen, it's quite easy to scrape it off.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> The best way is to put the jeans in the deep-freezer. When the gum is frozen, it's quite easy to scrape it off.



In the context of scraping gum off your clothes, how would you say that the motions of _raapiminen, kaapiminen_ and _raaputtaminen_ differ from each other?

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> In the context of scraping gum off your clothes, how would you say that the motions of _raapiminen, kaapiminen_ and _raaputtaminen_ differ from each other?


In spoken language there's not much difference. 

If I try to analyze the words more exactly, I'd say that:

- _raapiminen_ usually means scratching or clawing, especially by an animal, but it can be used also ina a figurative meaning.
- _kaapiminen_ usually means scraping or gouging with a tool.
- _raaputtamine_n usually means a slow or light work of _raapiminen_, often with a fingernail, and especially to  erase something.

These are the first ideas that came to my mind. I hope that other Finns would add more interpretations.


----------

